
App Store Review Guideline updates now available - tech234a
https://developer.apple.com/news/?id=xqk627qu
======
NobodyNada
Mostly a bunch of pretty-reasonable clarifications, but there's also a few
that seemed aimed at Epic Games and co. Changes from previous guidelines in
italics:

> 2.3.1: Don’t include any hidden, dormant, or undocumented features in your
> app; your app’s functionality should be clear to end users and App Review.
> _All new features, functionality, and product changes must be described with
> specificity in the Notes for Review section of App Store Connect (generic
> descriptions will be rejected) and accessible for review._

> 3.1.3 [...] _Apps [allowed to use payment methods other than IAP] cannot,
> either within the app or through communications sent to points of contact
> obtained from account registration within the app (like email or text),
> encourage users to use a purchasing method other than in-app purchase._
> [previous: You must not directly or indirectly target iOS users to use a
> purchasing method other than in-app purchase, and your general
> communications about other purchasing methods must not discourage use of in-
> app purchase.]

